# Monthly Club Wyndham Plus Assessment (Maintenance & Program Fee)



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 23, 2010)

*Heads Up!*

*What happened to me today could happen to you.*

We routinely have Wyndham deduct our monthly Club Wyndham Plus Assessment (Maintenance & Program Fee Payment) from a pre-arranged credit card every month.  

Given that we own 469K it makes sense to pay the fees that way because there is currently no service charge associated with that type of payment.

Today, I was speaking with Wyndham Financial Services about the cost of maintenance fees at a resort being considered by another TUGGER and as luck would have it the person that I was talking to pointed out that our account was two months behind in payment of the Club Wyndham Plus Assessment.

That information came out of the blue and was a shock. 

I asked why had I not been advised before now. The response was that a letter had been sent out in March and again on April 13th.  

Neither letter had been received by yours truly. 

After a short discussion, I was switched to another Wyndham person who confirmed that we were indeed two months behind and that effective April 1, 2010 the fee for collection was 30% of the amount due.

Folks that came to a whopping $62 penalty that we were not even aware of until the call initiated by me.

Turns out that prior to April 1, 2010 someone late on a payment of maintenance fees and FSP fees would be charged a flat $15.00 if the amount late was paid immediately.

*Guess what! * Had I not found out about this accidently my outstanding bill would have increased by another month's payment in May and a second 30% collection fee would have been added on the total that would have then been outstanding.

Who knows, the scenerio could have gone on for months before I eventually would have been given-up to a collection agency and collection calls started.

While on a four week vacation in Florida one of my credit cards had been shut down and a new card issued due to the CC company discovering that someone in Missouri had attempted to use my card number fraudently.

*That was the GOOD NEWS! * 

The credit card company nipped the fraud in the bud and when I got home from Florida a new card was waiting for me. As they say - no harm no foul.  On second thought, we were mildly inconvenienced, because the card that was cancelled was routinely used to get 5% cash back on gas purchases and we had a lot of gas purchases. But, it had not occurred to me that I might have other issues.

Anyway, upon return I should have reviewed my statement to make sure that any pre-arranged Vendor payments were changed.  That was my BAD!

I had forgotten about Wyndham and the arrangement made eight months ago. But, still I should have received some kind of notice by E-Mail, phone, or letter from Wyndham.

The good news is I was lucky and caught the delinquency by accident, paid the account up to date and was able to get a courtsey waiver of the $61.71 collection fee.


----------



## lily28 (Apr 23, 2010)

when I read goofyhobby's post, I decide to call wyndham too as there was also discrepance regard my points for this year.  I bought a 2nd contract at waikiki in december and gave the closing co's my credit card to pay for the monthly fee till the contract is in my name. I received a letter from wyndham welcoming me as owner in late 3/10 so I called to find out what is the balance for the remaining year's MF.  I mailed the payment in april.  when I called today after the above post, I was told I was charged $70 in collection fee because that was 30% for the remaining annual balance.  It was unbelievable.  I also received no letter regard this issue.
I called owner services who directed me to financial services.  Now I was told to call collection service tomorrow morning.  It is very frustrating.


----------



## hjtug (Apr 23, 2010)

I also learned the hard way to keep a list of all bills that are automatically paid by credit card so I don't forget to update the accounts when there is a card change.


----------

